# South Eastern Mouse Club



## Paul Brockman (Jun 28, 2011)

The South Eastern Mouse Club will be holding two open shows in 2012 , April 28th & October 13th . Our show venue is :
The Crawley Horticultural Society Hall , West Green Park , Ifield Avenue , Crawley , West Sussex , RH11 7AJ . Entry for the viewing public is free , full details can be found at http://www.semouse.webstarts.com

Please note that whilst these are open shows we enjoy the patronage of the National Mouse Club and all exhibits are judged by NMC Judges and to NMC Standards, rules & regulations .

Because we have secured generous sponsorship from local companies there are a range of benefits for exhibitors , bags of feed (oats, mixed corn , wild bird seed ) have been donated and Pen numbers will be drawn at random to decide the recipients , if you enter mice you are automatically in the draw. No exhibitor will pay more than £9 for their entry , block entry is 60p per mouse up to and including 15 , more than 15 incur no further charge so make sure you use all your maxeys. SEMC rosettes for Best in Show , Best Opposite Age, Best Self, Best Tan, Best Marked, Best Satin , Best A.O.V., Best Juvenile & Best Unstandardised are for open competition , NMC rosettes or trophies awarded to NMC members only .

The show committee are in talks with pet companies and have already secured free samples of products and money off vouchers , details will be updated when they are finalised.

Your support of our show is appreciated , your welcome guarenteed .

Regards Paul.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Awesome Paul, WoodWitch and I will be there!


----------



## Paul Brockman (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd already penciled you in Sarah , 'she's here , she's there , she's every ******* where , Sarah Y , Sarah Y ' ( football fans will know the tune  ) might even get you to service my van and change the gear box


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

We'll be there faw shaw, Paul :gwavebw


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Oooh thats not far from me, maybe I can get someone to cover me at work so I can come along. Wont have any mice to enter but would love to come and meet everyone.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I will be there  I might fetch along Kat as well if she behaves herself ! lol..


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Unless I can disguise a baby cavy as a mouse, I can't show... but if i'm off work, I'll be there to support this show. 

*edit* Ooo hey, you reckon I could sneak a guinea pig in the unstandardised class? hahaha!! :lol:


----------



## Paul Brockman (Jun 28, 2011)

Woodwitch , see reply to Sarah Y , as the song goes " You can't have one without the other " 

Laoshu just keep Kat away from glass tanks 

Kellyt & Willowdragon please do come along and meet the gang ( might wet your appetite to show in October ) make sure to come and say hello. There is masses of parking and the hall is just a mile from the train station , the bus station is opposite the train station . Jump on a 1 or 2 and ask for the Ambulance Station ( _awful lot of stations in this post _ ) which is next door to the venue.

Thanks for the positive comments

Regards Paul.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sure I could fit one of these in a maxey!! Mind you... not in April! hahaha

Sorry i'll stop now. Like I said, I may not have mice, but I shall endevour to be there!

W xx


----------



## ekimsivad (Sep 20, 2011)

I will be there Paul, it's really great to see another club in the South East! I should have some maxeys by then and hopefully something decent to put in them 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Paul Brockman (Jun 28, 2011)

Verm-X is a chemical free natural control for internal pararsites , free samples will be available at the South Eastern Mouse Club Open Show on Saturday 28th April along with money off vouchers for future purchases if you like it .

Unfortunately Rolls Royce declined my invitation to supply a car for the raffle , but you can't have everything ---I mean where would you put it all? 

Regards Paul.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I am really looking forward to the show paul x I think its going to be a good one!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Dont listen to um Paul- I know of two mice that Kelly T can show, and Willow Dragon as well, as they are no longer Mouseless.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It looks set to be very well attended, Paul!
Looking forward to it very much


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I AM NO LONGER MOUSELESS!!!

Here's hoping for some beauties I can take in April! <3 Looking forward to this one!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Woop, a show in our home town. Ill be there, wont be showing as i dont have mice. Maybe i can get a FMB tshirt printed for the show!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul Brockman (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm delighted to announce that to celebrate our inaugural show all exhibitors will recieve a 'keepsake' momento of the day in the form of a small plaque that bears the legend South Eastern Mouse Club Inaugural Show Exhibitor. Limited edition these , make sure you get one !! (  )


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Is there anyone on here going or know anyone that's going that breeds black tans?


----------



## Paul Brockman (Jun 28, 2011)

Just a quick update :

I forgot to put my email address on the advert that appeared in the NMC News , for entries please use [email protected] .

Also the advert says entries close at 10pm Wednesday (25th) when in fact it should have been 8pm as I have a meeting to attend Wednesday night at 8.30pm.

Looking forward to seeing old friends and maybe making some new ones on Saturday.

Regards Paul.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I won't be there in person but Sarah and Woodwitch have kindly offered to take for me.Have a great show.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Really looking forward to this show. I really hope Paul's efforts are going to be well supported, they look set to be!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Seriously need to go through my mice tomorrow, I know I have definately got one i want to bring, but want to find a couple more...


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I cant wait... only a few more days then I get another dose of my mad mouse friends and another good day out x


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

i couldn't find many details about entering, do you have to contact someone proir to the show?


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Paul Brookman is the man to speak to. He is on here and his user name is the same as his real name.


----------



## Paul Brockman (Jun 28, 2011)

Mousery_girl if you want to enter some mice you can email the entry in to [email protected] , give me a ring on 01293 458360 or 07938935664 ( or text ) 
There are 78 classes so there should be something to suit , although it is an Open Show I must point out that it is held under the rules and regulations of the NMC , I mention this because I have had a couple of enquireries about 'pet' classes of which there are non . Nor will there be mice for sale ( pet shop act and all that ) but breeders and hobbyists are allowed, under the law , to exchange pre ordered breeding stock.


----------



## Paul Brockman (Jun 28, 2011)

Tune into BBC Radio Suusex at 08.40 & BBC Radio Surrey ( time to be confirmed ) to hear Gary Bayldon being interviewed live on air from the Crawley Show venue . BBC Sussex asked me to do an interview about the NMC and the Crawley show ----I said I can't but I know a man who can


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... Gwq1ffdH1Q


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry not to be able to attend.After a glitch I have managed to make a small entry but as Sarah is taking them by train I can't send any promised mice,it will be to much for her to carry everything.I can take stock to the next couple of shows


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I had a really nice day at the show  well done Paul, you run a good mouse show 




































































































Wight Isle Stud - best in show with a young cream:









Laoshu - best opposite age in show with an adult black:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

good pics Sarah,thanks.Congratulations to the winners.


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

I really enjoyed the show today. Paul you should be very proud of putting on such a great show.

It's amazing how much you can learn by being at the shows. I picked up lots of helpful information. Everyone was very friendly.

Some really beautiful mice being shown. Particularly liked the splashed in the flesh very eye catching mice.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Great photos Sarah , the pics of the mice in the maxeys are brilliant. I had a really great day and it was lovely to see you all, sorry I did not get to talk to some of you, 

As it was the first show there was a little something for every exhibitor










Dave Safe doing his stuff 










and one of Gary at the point of winning his fourth section










and one of my doe that got BOA in show.


----------



## Paul Brockman (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you all for making it one of those days when you are happy to be somewhere , I know its difficult times what with the price of fuel and the demands on your pocket and time , so I'm absolutely blown away with the support I received and so happy that you all had a good time . I've met some very special people since I became involved with the mice fancy and truely humbled that you trusted me to deliver , but I couldn't have done so without the help of lots of people , a heart felt thank you to all of you. Mice people are nice people.


----------

